# Abraham Believed the Gospel (Galatians 3)



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 27, 2008)

Abraham Believed the Gospel (Galatians 3) | SoliDeoGloria.com



> ... The Law was actually added for a gracious purpose. It was given to hold forth and demonstrate the perfect righteousness of God. By doing this it was meant to show how Holy God is and how sinful we are. We were supposed to come to the Law and see in it our very real need for Christ. It was a guardian to conduct us to Christ, a sign to point us to Christ, a schoolmaster to teach us of our need for Christ. We were meant to feel imprisoned by it, caught up by it, bogged down by it so that we would cry out: “Who will deliver me from this body of death?!” Paul even notes that if a law could be given that would lead to righteousness then righteousness would be by the Law but the Law itself proves that righteousness by the Law is impossible – except through Christ.
> 
> Right before you believed the Gospel, did you not feel the prison of the Law? Did you not sense its judgment? Did you not feel the need to escape the wrath that you knew you needed to escape? Praise God! Do you remember as the Gospel burst forth and said to you that Christ took that curse away, that Christ had fulfilled its righteous demand? Were not our hearts burning within us as we said: “Thank you Jesus! I believe. What Good News! I believe because I have no other hope. You alone have words of eternal life.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Jan 27, 2008)

Excellent, Rich!


----------



## dfranks (Jan 27, 2008)

*~Amen~*

How often can we fall into the trap of looking to our own works to find any credit for a right standing before God. May God be gracious to destroy our idolatrous heart and bring us to Himself by His Word and Spirit.


----------

